# Ipod Touch 8GB 1G ecran blanc



## jolou (20 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour J'ai acheté à la Fnac de Bastille un Ipod Touch 8GB en Novembre 2008, Il a très bien fonctionné jusqu'au vacances de Noël, où l'écran est devenue tout blanc, j'ai été obligé de le laisser se décharger plusieurs semaine pour ensuite le restaurer sur mon mac
==> Il fonctionne quelque minutes et redevient blanc (et ainsi de suite).
Le probleme c'est que comme un abruti, j'ai acheté le iPod en especes, et que tout content de l'avoir j'ai paumé le ticket de caisse. Normalement, y a pas besoin, dans les boutiques Mac, il regarde le numéro de serie et voie si la garantie est valable. Je suis allé voir dans une boutique Fnac en Mars 2009, la garantie avait expiré depuis longtemps. ces enf*** de la fnac m'on vendu un apareil pas sous garantit. Enfin, vu que c'est en partit ma faute je voulait juste savoir si il y a avait une solution pour le réparer et si vous avez eu une aventure similaire.
merci


----------

